# mk3 golf GTI 16v engine bay



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hi guys and gals

ive got a bit of a problem

the engine on my golf is really bad i dont think its ever seen a cleaning product from knew. ive tried some AG engine cleaner but to be honest it didnt even touch the gear box area ( i wasnt impressed) on my old car i used Halfrauds engine cleaner and that worked a treat but not sure if its the best thing to use..

any help would be great 

Rob


----------



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

rob i have just used it on an old golf and mine came up not too bad at all.
good luck
john


----------



## robmx (Feb 26, 2008)

I used the AG engine cleaner on mine and agitated it with a toothbrush and got a lot of crap off the gearbox after just an hour.

Here's what it look like;










Need to spend a bit more time on it tbh.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

i used a 2 can box set thing called CD2 once from Halfords... always used to get the engine on my vRS looking lovely.


----------

